
White House Officials Tricked by Spearphishing Email Prankster - chatmasta
http://us.cnn.com/2017/07/31/politics/white-house-officials-tricked-by-email-prankster/index.html
======
chatmasta
Link to the prankster's twitter:
[https://twitter.com/SINON_REBORN](https://twitter.com/SINON_REBORN)

